# ABS Light on but no codes; Any help appreciated



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all, 

My girlfriends 2001 Jetta VR6 has been having problems with the ABS and traction control lights coming on. We replaced the abs module just last summer with one out of my 2000 Jetta in perfect working order and had been working since then. Wheel speed sensors were also replaced last summer. 

I have no idea why the light would be coming on and not be storing any codes. I thought it was the sensors but that should throw a code. Also thought the module mightve went again but no code for that either. 

The lights are not always on but do come on very frequently. It is rare that they are off; only when the car hasnt been driven frequently and once youre on the road and up to speed they come back (my reasoning behind the wheel speed sensors being a problem). 

Any help is greatly appreciated. The lights are driving her crazy and shes driving me crazy complaining about them :laugh: 

Thanks in advance, 
Chris


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you cleaned or replaced your MAF sensor? I know this sounds odd, but several of the electronics are connected to each other. When you disconnect your MAF, you loose EPC and traction control. Also, be sure you check your fuses.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What are you using to scan for codes?


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

I have not disconnected or toyed with the maf at all, and yes fuses were checked. Are their any other fuses foir abs/traction control besides the ones in the panen behind the door, like under the hood? 

And I used a regualr obd2 scanner and a VAG com scanner, neither of which read codes on the vehicle. 

Thanks for the input guys, any other ideas?


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Any ideas everyone?!?


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

nothing???


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## dbogz36 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm havin same problem bump!!


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

dbogz36 said:


> I'm havin same problem bump!!


Posted the same thread in the mk4 forums if you want to check it out, got alittle more replies. Look through my started threads for it:thumbup:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Faulty brake light switch. There was a recall out to replace them. Did you get this done when the recall was issued?


----------

